# Problème xubuntu



## Guiguigui (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai télécharger xubuntu 7.10 PPC pour mon imac G3 233MHz, 256Mo, 4Go.

Je l'ai donc installer, tout se passe bien. Lorsque je veut démarrer donc sur ce nouveau système d'exploitation, l'ordinateur plante à la page où il y a marquer "Xubuntu" avec en dessous la barre de chargement qui se bloque à la première barre de pixel. 2 minutes après, l'écran devient noir avec un trait en jaut à gauche qui clignote puis apparaît ce message : 

BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)

Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands 

(initramfs) : 

Merci de m'aider


----------



## gagarts (2 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Devine qui passait par là et qui a rencontré le même problème que toi ... 

bref ! voilà ce que j'ai fait :
quand l'ordinateur te laisse la main, tape ceci :
modprobe ide_cd (puis entrée)
modprobe isofs (puis entrée)
modprobe piix (puis entrée)
exit (puis entrée)

chez moi, il faisait ça à chaque démarrage et j'étais obliger de taper ces ligne à chaque fois... jusqu'à ce que je fasse la mise à jour vers 8.04...

donc commence par les taper (et les garder dans un coin sur un autre ordi  ) et ensuite quand Xubuntu est booté, attends qu'il te propose de faire des mises à jour et obtempère ! 

Tiens-moi au courant !

PS : désolé d'avoir autant tardé, j'attendais sur l'autre post


----------



## Guiguigui (3 Octobre 2008)

Salut !!

Merci encore Gagarts !! Je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais je vais essayer !! 

Et ne t'excuses pas d'avoir répondu très tard car c'est déja bien sympathique de ta part donc vraiment 1000000 merci !


----------



## estcethomas (3 Octobre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Devine qui passait par là et qui a rencontré le même problème que toi ...
> 
> ...



exact c'est un bogue qui a été corrigé avec la 8.04!


----------



## Guiguigui (4 Octobre 2008)

Merci, c'est impeccable tout marche. 

Par contre, est-il possible de mettre xubuntu TOUT en français car tout n'est pas traduit.

Merci


----------



## estcethomas (4 Octobre 2008)

Guiguigui a dit:


> Merci, c'est impeccable tout marche.
> 
> Par contre, est-il possible de mettre xubuntu TOUT en français car tout n'est pas traduit.
> 
> Merci



c'est à dire? qu'est ce qui n'est pas en français?:mouais:
(ça fait bien longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé le système de la souris donc bon il faut me pardonner!


----------



## gagarts (4 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Tu vas dans Applications -> Système -> Support Linguistique (language support en ang, je pense !)

Et là, tu désélectionnes English puis ensuite tu enlèves puis remets français (afin qu'il rajoute lespaquet qui manquent). Enfin, en quittant ce programme, il proposera de mettre à jours ces paquets.

Après, ça devrait être en French...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Décembre 2008)

hello !
merçi de me rediriger vers cette page, dèjà lue,
mais celà ne fonctionne pas sur mon Imac 
patrick JJ


----------



## gagarts (23 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Désolé d'être casse-pied, mais qu'entends-tu par : "celà ne fonctionne pas sur mon Imac" ?
Tu ne trouves pas l'appli de gestion des langues ?
Tu n'arrives pas à ouvrir les supports linguistiques ?
Tu n'arrives pas à mettre à jour les paquets de langues ? (arf, les éternels pb de sources de logiciels... il faudra que je poste les miennes une bonne fois pour toute la prochaine fois que je serais sur l'iBook !  )
Bref, à quel moment ça foire ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Décembre 2008)

hello !
j'ai installé dans les règles de l'art,
(dual boot avec panther)
mais rien au démarrage,
bel écran d'acceuil Xubunbtu, puis longtemps après la Busybox,
j'ai essayé les 4 lignes modprobe etc.
rien à faire, l'impasse !
j'y comprend plus rien, 
en plus depuis la session OS X on ne voit pas la partition Linux !
comment faire ?
réinstaller une autre V° ?
plus ancienne ?
:mouais:
patrick


----------



## gagarts (26 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
J'ai fait l'install de 7.10 sur un iMac DV (400 MHz)...
J'ai suivi toutes les infos que je t'ai données et j'y suis arrivé... Alors, je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller...
Télécharge l'ISO (7.10 Alternate pour PPC, bien-sûr !),
Vérifie la somme MD5 de ton image,
Lance la gravure,
Vérifie les données gravées,
Lance ton iMac avec le CD inséré et appuie sur 'C',
Suis le tuto de là : http://chamblandes.tuxfamily.org/installationMac/preparatifs1.html ,
au redémarrage, tu auras le pb de Busybox (initramfs),
tu y tapes les lignes dites plus haut et tu termine avec 'exit'
quand tu es sous Gusty, tu mets tout de suite à jour vers hardy.
Ensuite tout devrait bien se passer... si ça ne marche pas, je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus... (c'est au delà de mes capacités !  )


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Décembre 2008)

bonjour Gagarts,
c'est ces 4 lignes du message #2
qui passent pas sur ma machine, 
sans effets, il doit y avoir une parade via la ligne de commande,
à trouver ici ou ailleurs,
j'irai fureter sur le forum Ubuntu, 
patrick


----------



## gagarts (27 Décembre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'irai fureter sur le forum Ubuntu


Heu... tu risques de m'y retrouver !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Décembre 2008)

Hello !
j'avais bien vu ton avatar/logo sur ce site, 
bonne fin d'année,
patrick


----------

